# Plex stretching vertically



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a Plex server with movies that I've ripped. The movies play just fine on my phones, tablets and via Chromecast. When I play movies that are 2.35:1 ratio (wide screen) I expect a black bar on the top and bottom. However, when I use Plex on Tivo it stretches the picture vertically to fill the screen. This makes circles look oval and people get tall and skinny.

Is there a setting to fix this on either the Plex server or on the Tivo itself?


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Have you made sure your "zoom" is set to panel?

If not, while watching live tv, press the "aspect" or "zoom" button on the TiVO remote until you get to "panel". Then restart the plex recording and see if that fixed the issue.

Link: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/How-to-Set-the-Aspect-Ratio-for-an-Individual-Program


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The Plex client inherits whatever the TiVo setting for aspect ratio is at the time you launch the app. So, if you have it set to "Panel" while watching broadcast/cable, that will be the setting in Plex. You have to back-out to the TiVo menu to change it (it can not be changed in the app or on the server). Also check your TV aspect ratio setting.

I am pretty sure that at the moment, the ONLY Plex client (or server) version that supports aspect ratio control is the Plex Home Theater App for Windows (which is no longer being enhanced by Plex).


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Bojangling said:


> Have you made sure your "zoom" is set to panel?
> 
> If not, while watching live tv, press the "aspect" or "zoom" button on the TiVO remote until you get to "panel". Then restart the plex recording and see if that fixed the issue.
> 
> Link: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/How-to-Set-the-Aspect-Ratio-for-an-Individual-Program


Thanks, that resolved it.


----------

